# Collecting and shipping chilled Semen



## poolecw (Jul 6, 2010)

I am looking for a vet in the northwest Georgia area(including Chattanooga area) that has experience collecting and shipping chilled semen on a dog.  I've had a lot of interest around the country on my bluetick stud dog, but its just not feasible for a lot of people to make the long drive.


----------



## deedly (Jul 6, 2010)

I know that you have to have a liquid nitrogen tank to put the straws of semen in. They run around 300 bucks I think. Then you have to have the nitrogen topped off every month or so. Not sure of the cost. The person buying the straws would also have to have a tank. They might come out better to bring their dog for stud service. I know this because we do this at our cattle farm. I don't know of any body that does this with dogs.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 6, 2010)

GEORGIA

Camelot Stallion & Embryo Transfer Station
Clarice Cooper
1378 Plainview Rd.
Maysville, GA 30558-3715
(707) 652-2992

Centre Court Veterinary Clinic
Rebecca Kestle, DVM
6080 Sandy Springs Circle
Atlanta, GA 30328
(404) 252-9200
(404) 252-0490 (Fax)

Dennis Veterinary Clinic
Mark Dennis, DVM
2145 Gees Mill Road NE
Conyers, GA 30013-1333

Dr. Ana J. Adams
3785 Hamby Road
Alpharette, GA 30004
Phone: (770) 521-1314

Becky Malphus, DVM
Clanton-Malphus-Hodges Veterinary Hospital
2134 Pinetree Boulevard
Thomasville, GA 31799
(229) 226-1914 (Office)

The University of Georgia
College of Veterinary Medicine
Department of Large Animal Medicine
Athens, GA 30602-7385
(706) 542-3223 - Clinic
(706) 542-8833 - Fax


----------



## poolecw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, but I'm talking about chilled semen, not frozen semen.  Frozen semen is for long term storage, but chilled semen has to be used within a couple of days.  It allows you to collect, ship, and then A.I. a female.  Its a lot cheaper than collecting and freezing semen for storage.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 6, 2010)

poolecw said:


> Thanks for the info, but I'm talking about chilled semen, not frozen semen.  Frozen semen is for long term storage, but chilled semen has to be used within a couple of days.  It allows you to collect, ship, and then A.I. a female.  Its a lot cheaper than collecting and freezing semen for storage.




The above Veterinarians collect and chill or freeze the semen.  They're not all frozen semen collection Veterinarians.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 6, 2010)

There are several on that list that I have contacted in the past about doing this. Prices range so shop around. There are only a few that do the frozen but many that will do the chilled. Need to make sure they have a vet on the other end that can handle it also. I was looking at shipping some from Germany and for what it would cost (frozen) I could just about have flown the dog over there.


----------



## southern_pride (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Chris!!

There are several places where you can get a "do it yourself" kit. They normally cost from 70.00-100.00 per kit.
Here's one;
http://www.camelotfarms.com/other_products.html

It's actually pretty simple.
It's best of the person with the gyp does a progesterone test.
Then the day before they need it;
Collect the male,
add the semen extender.
Box it up, add ice packs,
fed ex it to whereever you need it to go.

We've done it dozens of times


----------



## poolecw (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey T, how's it been?

I've seen some of the do it yourself kits and have looked into it some.  I just don't know if I want to get to know my ole dog that well.  

Do you use a starter female to get him going?  I guess I need to drop by the next time I'm back home.

Tell the old lady I said hey.


----------



## poolecw (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey T, how's it been?

I've seen some of the do it yourself kits and have looked into it some.  I just don't know if I want to get to know my ole dog that well.  

Do you use a starter female to get him going?  I guess I need to drop by the next time I'm back home.

Tell the old lady I said hey.


----------



## southern_pride (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL. I know. It's not as bad as you would think.
Gimme a shout sometime.


----------

